# Feria Maestros del Arte



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

The 14th Annual _Feria Maestros del Arte_, an exposition of Mexican popular art takes place at the Chapala Yacht Club on Lake Chapala Friday, November 13th through Sunday, November 15th featuring some 80 artisans from all over Mexico exhibiting and selling artisanal works of the highest quality. Entrance fee is $50 Pesos.

This is an exceptional exhibition and market benefitting both Mexican and indigenous craftspeople who retain the proceeds of thier individual sales but if the attendee purchases nothing, the fair is an exceptional exhibit of artisanal crafts making a walkabout and viewing a rewarding endeavor.

I suggest, without direct or indirect personal or family gain, that the reader attend this fair because this in one enlightening and pleasurable event.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Totally agree ..... an amazing event























































http://sparks-mexico.com/jalisco/chapala/chapala-art-fair/index.html


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures, Sparks. Dawg has a hangup about posting photos but I appreciate your having done so for me. 

Among the indigenous artisans from Chiapas, the first have arrived and we are grateful to have them gracing our presence. Every indication is that this will be the most successful fair yet with a large contingent of Tapatios (nearby Guadalajarans) among other Mexican patrons from all over the country,in attendance.

This fair is a unique opportunity for artisans, many from unimaginably destitute and inaccessable regions of Mexico, to display and sell their works in a central, fairly priced market open to all who might not normally have access to these treasures.

Dawg has absolutely no pecuniary interest in this event whatsoever and recommends this event because it is an enormous amount of fun.


----------

